# Computer Won't Shut Down



## ExcelChampion (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a HP Pavillion TX1000z with:

Vista Home Premium 32-bit
2 Gig RAM
2.0 gHz dual Core
200 gig HD
AuthenTec 1610 fingerprint reader
Webcam

The thing won't shut down all the way.  It goes through the process, turns off the HD and screen but all of the LEDs stay lit and I have to hold down the power buttun to turn it all the way off.

I've re-installed everything, clean version of Windows, etc.  i think it's hardware related but no idea what.  As far as I know I have all of the updates.

I found other simlar issues where wireless devices were causing the issues, but that is not the case with me.

I can't find any info on this and its driving me nuts.

Forgot to mention same thing happens when going into Hibernate mode.

Anyone ANY ideas?


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you checked the power settings? For instance, on my laptop I have it set up so that when I simply press the power button it goes into hibernate--I have to hold the button down to actually turn it *off*. I don't have the issue with the lights staying on, however.

You don't mention what version of Windows, but on XP it's called Power Options in the Control Panel.

Edit: Ah, *now* I see it--Vista. I don't have that, so not sure where it would be otherwise (or if it even is *in* Vista)...


----------



## Smitty (Jul 9, 2007)

Is this the same **** HP you've had so many problems with?

Smitty


----------



## Lewiy (Jul 10, 2007)

> Is this the same **** HP you've had so many problems with?



I was gonna suggest you give Customer Services a call but it might take you a couple of months to get an answer and in the end they'll send you a new one which will arrive in the box......turned off


----------



## Oorang (Jul 10, 2007)

Try unplugging it


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep, Smitty, same **** HP computer.  They did replace the one I had...even sent me an upgraded one.  Problem is, it won't shut down.

And when I say it won't shut down, I mean I go to the Start menu, click on Shut Down.  The desktop unloads and the screen goes black, the harddrive parks, but then everythig else stays on and I have to then hold down the darn power button to turn it all the way off.

As for Hibernate/sleep, same thing...and I can't resume...I have to hold down the power button, etc, etc...

Why don't I call HP about this you may ask?  Anyone that has seen my other post regarding HP knows why...it's basically pointless.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll ask my IT guy what he thinks...I'd say pull the plug, or turn of the surge supressor.  Sometimes I have to do that when my Dell laptop has a brain fart.

Smitty


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh, I've tried it all.  I've uninstalled software, drivers, reinstalled Vista, etc, etc.  I think it's a hardware issue...incompatible with Vista or soemthing of the sort.

It's just freakin' annoying that a brand new machine has a bug like this.

And, I don't know who to blame...HP or Microsoft.


----------



## Norie (Jul 13, 2007)

Todd

Blame them both.

I also recently purchased an HP machine, actually badged as a Compaq Presario.

It also has Vista as the OS and I've had no end of troubles.

The latest problem, well major one, is that somehow Vista doesn't recognise my DVD drive and is telling me the device has been removed.

I checked out the HP support and tried there suggestions - nothing.  

The only thing I've not tried is a factory restore, but I'm loathe to do that since I've got a whole load of files from the old machine on the new one - and I tell you achieving that wasn't easy.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 13, 2007)

Todd, this'll help a lot:

IS guy says its a hardware issue.   

Smitty


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jul 13, 2007)

Norie, wow...can't recognize the DVD drive!?  Hmm, regarding doing a system restore might be difficult since you don't have the DVD drive to back up your files.

FYI, I did a system restore and it did nothing.  I also formatted it and installed only Vista and it did nothing.

Another FYI, the system restore takes about 4 hours.

Smitty,
Thanks for the tip!    I think I'm going to have to wait until HP or MS come out with a fix.


----------



## Norie (Jul 14, 2007)

Todd

I don't actually need any discs to do the restore, but I will lose all the files I created.

The restore puts the machine back in the state it came from the factory.

Pretty drastic, but it might be my only option.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jul 14, 2007)

Norie, as I mentioned above I did a system restore and it didn't help.


----------



## Norie (Jul 14, 2007)

Todd

It's not a Windows System Restore I'm talking about, if that's what you mean.l

On startup if you hit F8 or F10 you can access various other restore options and other tools.

Can't quite recall what they are exactly - I'm trying to avoid going down that route.

At the moment not being able to access the DVD is only a minor irritant but obviously I need to get it sorted.


----------



## Norie (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh do I feel stupid now, one the cables had become disconnected.

Probably happened when I opened the machine to transfer the data from the old hard drive.

Not much room for manœuvre in these modern machines.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, hey, that's good!  And I must admit, I'm a little jealous.

Also, no, I was talking about restoring the machine back to factory settings, not a Windows restore.  I set it back to factory settings and it still won't shut down.  I even loaded just Windows, and still won't shut down...so I figure it can't be software, unless of course it's Windows itself that is causing the issue.  But, I think it's hardware.


----------



## steve case (Jul 15, 2007)

It took me a LONG  time to find out that you had to hold the power button in for a few seconds.    

But, Yeah, a tool bar button that said "Off" and meant what it said would be nice.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jul 15, 2007)

You know, another thing that bugs me about this HP computer (HP Pavillion TX1000z) is that, for instance, in MS Encarta, any indexed selections I choose the computer makes a beep.  I've turned off sounds in Encarta, and still it beeps.  I've looked in BIOS but could not find a choice to turn off beeps.  I did find an option to turn off computer beeps in advanced sound settings, but guess what, it did not turn off the beeps.

This is the biggest piece of crap I've ever purchased.  Well actually, one thing I should mention is that after my previous issues, HP sent me the computer I use now with a ton of upgrades AND they refunded my money.  I'm not sure if that was a mistake or not, but I'm not going to question it since the upgraded computer they sent is, as I mentioned, a piece of crap.

Being that the computer is my lively hood, I could care less that they refunded my money.  I need a computer that I can rely on, and since I spend a lot of time on the computer, one that I can enjoy.  I certainly do not enjoy this machine.  It beeps, farts, and spits at me all day long, as if taunting and certainly tormenting.

I think I'll get a Dell, dude.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 18, 2007)

I've used Dells in corporate environments and they seem to behave pretty well. Any chance that you've got a local white box guy you can try? I've only ever sourced PCs from local builders. I also got stellar turnaround when I did have a hardware issue; got it back, working perfectly, inside 2 hours. 
The PC is my livelihood too, so turnaround time and reliability is way more important than price / label.

Denis


----------

